# 15/10 inch rim how big of a tire can i go?



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

I would like to order some 15 inch rims with 10 width for my gto. Whats the biggest street tire i can put on? without cutting or fabrication. Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a set of Cregar 15x10 rims with 295-50-15s, they barely fit on my `65. I had to shave the inside edge of the wheel well moldings to get them to fit. We put them on my buddies `69 GTO and they looked awesome, and actually there was room for bigger tires yet too. Hope this helps.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

I put 15X10 Cragars on my son's 69 Chevelle and was able to fit 295/50R15 on it. I had to roll the lip in the inside of the fenders to keep them from rubbing. The Cragars weren't really made with the correct offset for the chevelle. It really depends on the offset.

We finally moved into the 21st century and put the 18/20 combination on it. Now it has 20X10 Foose Legends on the rear with 275/35R20. The offset is correct for the year/make and they fit great.

Hey....it could have been worse!!! He has had the Chevelle away in Ohio going to college for 4 years and I promised him we would put a blower on his Chevelle when he graduates. He just reminded me a couple months ago that June is just around the corner and asked if I remember what I said. We settled for new tires and wheels!


----------



## TreznFrank (Apr 4, 2013)

So does a 15X10 for on the rear of a 1967 GTO?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

TreznFrank said:


> So does a 15X10 for on the rear of a 1967 GTO?


 I believe thats what was on my car when I first got it. But it was slightly lifted. I doubt they will go under without modifications. I had 17x9.5 255/40/17 with (probably) the same offset prior to these wheels. And had to modify slightly and if I had extra weight to a car show I would add air to my shocks. By the way I have the same tires on these 8" that I had on my 9.5 without a noticeable bulge. Rear outer depth look almost the same. Hope this helps.


----------

